# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > مباحث عمومی دلفی و پاسکال > سوال: فایل های جی کد - g code

## hassan p.b

سلام
دوستان مدتیهاست تاپیک نزدم
اما امروز دنبال منابعی برای نحوه خواندن و رسم فایل های جی کد هستم این فایل ها برای کنترل ابزار و قطعه در ماشین های cnc بکار می رونند
اگه دوستانی کار ی در این زمینه کردند بنده راهم راهنمایی فرمایند راستی محیط کاری بنده دلفی است
ابزارهایی برای خواندن و نمایش فایل های اتوکدdxf هست من چیزی در مورد جی کد ها نیافتم.
منطور نوشتن برنامه کنترل cnc است.
با تشکر
فایل نمونه هم اضافه شد با کمک ورود پد باز کنید فایل متنی است

----------


## Saeed_m_Farid

سلام
G-Code‌ ها مثل دستورات اسمبلی هستن، یعنی شامل چندین دستور محدود هستند و فقط هم G نیستند، دستورات M هم هست ... درواقع از بیشترشون خیلی مواقع اصلاً استفاده نمیشه! و دقیقاً مثل اسمبلی شما شدیداً با ماشین درگیر هستید و غیر از دستورات عمومی (برخی G های محدود)، هر شرکت سازنده  CNC (زیمنس، فاگور، هایدن هاین، میتسوبیشی و ...) برای خودش یک سری دستورات رو استاندارد کرده و این کار رو مشکل می‌کنه...
تو فایلی که شما گذاشتین فقط G01(عمومی‌ترین دستور تو G-Code هست) و G00(می‌پره!) استفاده شده (دوبعدی) که خیلی راحت میشه فهمید، ولی مشکل اصلی معمولاً درک فایل G-Code نیست! مشکل اینه که ما رسم فنی / تكنولوژی قطعات بلد نیستیم، دستگاه‌های CNC رو نمی‌شناسیم و ...
هر وقت تونستین پشت یه CNC نه اصلاً یک NC یا ماشين‌ هاي سنتر و فرز  برید و یه مکعب درست کنید! 50% مشکلات خودبخود حل میشه! بازم اینجا اصلاً جای این بحث‌ها نیست، من هم مثل شما اومده بودم به دوستان دلفی‌کار که خیلی وقت بود ندیده بودمشون! سر بزنم، شانسی این تاپیک رو دیدم...
ضمناً اتوکد و تبدیل فایل‌های Dxf به G-Code کلاً قضیه‌اش فرق می‌کنه؛ اینجا خواستم استارت بزنم، کسی پایه نبود، خوب حق‌ام داشتم، کد مدیریت شده تنببل بارشون آورده :دی




> ابزارهایی برای خواندن و نمایش فایل های اتوکدdxf هست من چیزی در مورد جی کد ها نیافتم...


این رو هم نفهمیدم ...

----------


## hassan p.b

سلام
ممنون
منظور ابزار قابل نصب و کار برای دلفی است مانند vcad که کامپوننت کار با فایل های کد است با تشکر

----------

